# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  ĐÊM TRẮNG  - món quà kỳ diệu đến từ thiên nhiên tại thành phố St. Petersburg ( Nga)

## Golden Tours

*
“ Các đêm trắng là biểu tượng đặc sắc của Saint Peterburg. Đây là một hiện tượng thiên nhiên kỳ lạ của ánh sáng vào giữa mùa hè phương Bắc khi các vùng có khí hậu ấm áp được chìm đắm bởi những ánh sáng rực rỡ, lấp lánh ”.

*
Ban ngày người dân địa phương làm việc và vui chơi trong cái nắng của ngày hè, còn đến đêm mọi người thức để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kỳ diệu của bầu trời còn rực rỡ ánh sáng .


_

Bức tượng hình người cưỡi ngựa in bóng trên bầu trời__ Đêm trắng mùa hè ở St Petersburg.

_




Những ngày vui chơi của lễ hội Đêm trắng bắt đầu từ tháng 5 khi thành phố cuối cùng cũng tràn ngập sắc xuân, các công viên cây cối xanh mướt, đầy sắc hoa. Nhưng cuộc vui chỉ thực sự bừng hẳn lên vào giữa tháng 6 khi mặt trời luôn xuất hiện ở đường chân trời nhưng không bao giờ lặn. Nếu hè này bạn định đến St Petersburg thì dưới đây là những điều bạn không nên bỏ lỡ khi bạn tham gia lễ hội Đêm trắng.


_Thưởng thức món kem morozhenoe và dưa hấu arbus_
Người Nga làm kem một cách rất cẩn thận, tỉ mẩn và các món kem của họ luôn ngon tuyệt vời. Bạn hãy mua một vài que kem, nhấm nháp và đi lang thang dọc bờ sông Neva mát mẻ để cảm nhận được hương vị thực sự của mùa hè St Petersburg.


_Tham quan những vườn hoa mùa hè và tắm nắng bên dòng sông Neva_
Letnii là vườn hoa mùa hè của thành phố St Petersburg được thiết kế đặc biệt dành cho mọi người đi dạo trong những ngày hè oi bức. Bạn hãy đi dọc theo con đường râm mát của vườn hoa, ngắm nhìn những bức tường bằng đá cẩm thạch và những đài phun nước để có thể tìm thấy những nét đẹp tinh túy nhất của thành phố.



_
Đài phun nước bên ngoài Cung điện Mùa hè.


_

_
Pháo đài Peter and Paul (Petro Pavlovskaya) bên dòng sông Neva.


_

_
Bờ sông Neva là nơi lý tưởng để tắm nắng.

_




_Đi bơi_
Hồ Ladoga là nơi bắt đầu của dòng sông Neva và bạn chỉ cần đi một chuyến xe lửa ngắn từ thành phố là có thể đến nơi. Bờ sông rậm rạp của hồ Ladoga là điểm đến yêu thích dành cho những buổi dã ngoại, chèo thuyền và tắm sông.





_
Cảnh hồ Ladoga.

_




_Thức cả đêm trên phố_
Khi đến St Petersburg bạn phải làm điều này ít nhất một lần trong mùa lễ hội Đêm Trắng. Một cảm giác rất là sảng khoái khi bạn có thể tản bộ vào lúc nửa đêm dưới bầu trời vẫn còn tràn ngập ánh sáng.





_
Ánh sáng ban ngày tràn ngập đến nửa đêm mới tắt__và bừng sáng vào lúc 4h sáng.


_

_
Người dân vui chơi trong Đêm trắng.

_




_Xem mở cầu trên sông Neva_
Đây là một truyền thống trong lễ hội Đêm trắng ở St Petersburg. Bạn có thể xem cảnh những chiếc cầu từ từ dựng đứng và mở ra cho thuyền bè qua lại từ trên hai bên bờ kè bên bờ sông hoặc trên một chiếc thuyền đi qua trung tâm thành phố lúc nửa đêm trong những ngày đêm trắng.





_
Mọi người xem mở cầu bên sông Neva

_




_Hãy là một phần của lễ hội lớn nhất nước Nga_
Đỉnh cao của những ngày vui chơi trong lễ hội Đêm Trắng ở St Petersburg là sự kiện Sails Scarlet - Cánh buồm đỏ thắm. Đây là sự kiện công cộng lớn nhất và nổi tiếng nhất trong lễ hội Đêm trắng ở Nga (thu hút hơn 1 triệu người tham dự).





_
Người dân hai bên bờ sông chờ chứng kiến lễ hội.


_

_
Cánh buồm đỏ thắm xuất hiện. Đây là buổi lễ dành tặng cho tất cả__ những học sinh tốt nghiệp trung học phổ thông.




_




*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GOLDEN TOURS*
Ad: 233 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, P.Nguyễn Cư Trinh, Q.1, TP HCM
Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: 08. 3925 6787
Email: info@goldentours.vn        Website: www.goldentours.vn

----------

